# Happy holidays.



## Primo (Dec 23, 2014)

I hope you all enjoy your holidays and new year down under.

Here is a Barranquilla, Colombian boa constrictor. 

Enjoy


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 23, 2014)

Boas always have this sinister look about them  love it. Happy holidays to you too!

cheers.


----------



## Tigerlily (Dec 23, 2014)

Beautiful boa! Happy holidays right back at ya


----------



## cagey (Dec 23, 2014)

beautifully patterned.


----------

